# Raging mad



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Deep Deeeeep breath.!!!!!!! Sorry l cannot help with the interchangeable needles as l have never used them and don't even know what they look like....Jay


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you using the rubber gripper along with the key when you tighten them?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I understand completely, and have been frustrated with the same problem, as you now are. I don't use interchangeables anymore, though many, many knitters have great success with them.

I prefer fixed circular needles instead, specifically ChiaoGoo stainless steel lace tips. The joins between cables and needle shafts are absolutely flawless, and the multi-stranded, stainless steel cable is wonderfully reinforced with red nylon. Without a doubt, the very best fixed circular needle I ever used.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jaymacphe said:


> Deep Deeeeep breath.!!!!!!! Sorry l cannot help with the interchangeable needles as l have never used them and don't even know what they look like....Jay


http://www.bing.com/shopping/boye-needlemaster-40-piece-interchangeable-aluminum-knitting-set/p/5F5264322B7034C25012?q=boye+interchangeable+knitting+needles&lpq=boye%20interchangeable%20knitting%20needles&FORM=HURE

Picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.bing.com/shopping/boye-needlemaster-40-piece-interchangeable-aluminum-knitting-set/p/5F5264322B7034C25012?q=boye+interchangeable+knitting+needles&lpq=boye%20interchangeable%20knitting%20needles&FORM=HURE
> 
> Picture worth a thousand words.


Wow I just checked out the link you gave me. Looks cool but I need something better and stable enough to knit at a long periods of time. Thanks.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

hm... Guess I'll stick to fixed circs.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have them and have never had a problem


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

Hmmm...thanks all for your input on interchangeable needles and such. Good night


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry I can't help but hope you get it sorted

Shel x


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


Have you tried putting on rubber gloves, this helps to grip a bit better works for me....


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

For what it is worth, I own two sets of Boye Needlemaster. One needs frequent retightening, the other set doesn't. 

Must be something in the manufacturing process - some slight variation in the metals that falls well within tolerances, but is just "off" enough to make them a little more snug than others.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

If yours are the kind you can, try switching the tips left to right side and right to left; sometimes they join just that much tighter, can't hurt to try it!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> If yours are the kind you can, try switching the tips left to right side and right to left; sometimes they join just that much tighter, can't hurt to try it!


Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I have never had a problem with my Boyes, but I do make sure to use the rubber grip and the key to tighten them. Are yours new???


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> I have never had a problem with my Boyes, but I do make sure to use the rubber grip and the key to tighten them. Are yours new???


Yes they are. Sigh...


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Can you contact boye or perhaps return them?...sounds like they might be defective.


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> Can you contact boye or perhaps return them?...sounds like they might be defective.


I dunno if I want to do that. Ty for the advice


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

Lisa update 7/17/13

THANKS to Busy Girl and everyone for listening to me whining about my problems with my Boye interchangeable knitting kit. I broke my fear (thanks to Busy Girl) and went online on simplicity.com and wrote them an email. I explained them about my constant problems i told you all about it on KP. I also asked them if they could send me new one for free? So will keep you knitters and crocheters posted. xxoo


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

Fortunately I only bought 2 sizes of needles. I can't stand them for the same reason, and I also feel the join with the cable isn't smooth and the yarn doesn't slide, and I have to constantly work the yarn over it. I rarely use them, and never for large projects. :thumbdown:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Raybo said:


> Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


Great idea.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Have them - hate them. I switched to Addi Clicks. I gave up when I was working on an afghan and it let loose. I cannot publish my reaction.


----------



## Antonia2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry, but what was your point? All I saw were gadgets.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Relax... this, too, shall pass...
There are many things worse than loose knitting needles. You could have a fridge or car with a crucial loose part... (Clunk! Clunk! Clunk! Crash!, look behind you... gee, I don't think that's supposed to be lying in the road... oh, crap...). You could have a loose body part - that seems to happen as we get older (or in my case, I just don't bend & stretch the way I did when I was 16, alas). So, cheer up!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I also have a set of the Boye interchangeable needles which are 32 years old and have the same problem. They just wear out after time. My husband uses the rubber gripper and a pair of pliers to tighten mine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This problem needs to be put back in the mftr's or distributor's hands. I have some interchangeables from Knit picks. One cable needs to be returned as it won't hold the needle tightly. 

I like the interchangeables but this is a problem in quality control--not with you! Stop banging your head against the brick wall and take action.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the addi-click needles and have no trouble at all as they click on.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I never had a problem with my Boye's coming apart as I use the rubber gripper to tighten them with the key. 
I have had a problem with my Addi's coming apart though. It IS frustrating.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I am using a set from Knitpicks, the ones to try that sell for $19.99......I am having the same problem, will not stay tightened. It's too frustrating so I'm staying with my fixed circs.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great suggestion. I will try that one.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was tightening mine to tight and they were flaring on the ends where the cable connects. I e-mailed them and they had me send in my flared needles and sent me new although they said they don't usually do that. Mine were reasonably priced. I have used them for several years and when I read reviews on the more expensive sets they all seem to have some kind of issue.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This problem needs to be put back in the mftr's or distributor's hands. I have some interchangeables from Knit picks. One cable needs to be returned as it won't hold the needle tightly.
> 
> I like the interchangeables but this is a problem in quality control--not with you! Stop banging your head against the brick wall and take action.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the Knit Pick Harmony interchangeable set and have never had the needles come unscrewed. Are tlyou using the key tp tighten ghe needle to ghe cable? I would check with them to see if you have a defective needle.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 3 sets of Boye. Once I figured out that you HAVE to use the tool they stayed together much better. I do keep an eye on the - checked them periodically. They have a long enough thread area that if they do come loose it takes several rows to do so.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Alice's said:


> I have the Knit Pick Harmony interchangeable set and have never had the needles come unscrewed. Are tlyou using the key tp tighten ghe needle to ghe cable? I would check with them to see if you have a defective needle.


Hi! I have the Options nickle interchangeables from KnitPicks. I do love them, in spite of their tendency to unscrew a bit. I discovered that this is really only a problem when I leave the needles screwed in while I'm doing anything else (e.g. sleeping, eating, anything except for knitting)... I have a tendency to wrap up loose ends, fold my project, shove the needles into the yarn ball, and go do whatever it is. When I get back, if I don't at least tighten the joins by hand (I don't even need the key to re-tighten them for that part), I could have an issue down the line with it coming unscrewed. It's so easy to just remember to re-tighten it when I pull it out of the ball of yarn that I don't care. I wish it was that easy to fix issues with other projects... e.g. the printer which prints only in black & white & only if you leave your laptop plugged into it via USB cable *permanently*... yeah, not so easy to fix. Oh well. Life can't be as easy as knitting, right?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You might see if Boye will replace them?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with my set of Boye Interchangeables. I had an over 800 stitches disaster when I picked up my knitting project only to have the needle and cord separate and fall out of the project and stitches running and ripping back from the weight of the work. BUMMER BIG TIME! (U can imagine various and sundry "drill sergeant" comments here].

My Advice: Take a deep breath and maybe cry out, Lord, help! Then...
SAVE UP!! Buy yourself either ordinary circs in the length and size needed or a set of Addi Interchangeables.
The Addi's "click" together and don't come loose.


LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeable needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


----------



## marwin97 (Jun 15, 2012)

What I found works well with this problem is to keep the key and little rubber pad nearby while you knit and get into the habit of retightening the needles every few rows. It doesn't take much effort to give it a little tweak and in the long run saves you time and frustration. More than likely you stop every so often to check your work for mistakes anyway and that would be a good time to check the needle join tightness and tighten the needles before it becomes a problem. I try to be careful though not to over tighten.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


This is a great idea. Thanks for the reminder of teflon tape. It's on my shopping list.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Before you get really frustrated with Boyle and stop using interchangables all together, try another brand. I know that My knitpicks have only come apart on one project and they sent me new cables and I haven't had any problems since and enjoy them greatly.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have never had my Boye interchangeable come loose, but I do use the round "gripper pad" and the key when assembling them.

I have purchased other interchangeables, also. Some came with gripper pads and some didn't. I always use the gripper pad, even on ones that didn't come with them.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


I am really sorry you are having the problem. Using the rubber when tightening is important. I have had the same set of Boye for 40 years and never had that problem occurr. My set is vintage, lol.!


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I bought the Boye Interchangeables about 15 years ago. Regardless of the needle size or the cable I used and how tightly I thought I had set things up, I ran into problems where suddenly I'd find a needle detached from the cable and stitches hanging loosely. I don't use the set anymore. I use DENISE Interchangeables, which have a different join system (click the needle in and twist to lock). Never any problem with them. I'm very reluctant to buy any set that requires the screwing together of needle and cable. I don't doubt that many have no problems with Boye or other similar sets. (Just sayin')


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

If they are new, contact the manufacturer. Could be a flaw in the threads of the screw joint. If they are old, could be the threads are worn and don't fit properly anymore. I don't always have that problem with mine, sometimes, but I use the rubber grip to make sure I can get a good hold on the needle to tighten it. Sometimes I have to switch the side I put the tip on, like mentioned above. Good luck


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

So sorry! That would drive me crazy too. I have never had this problem with my knitpicks interchangeables. Maybe buy one and try a different kind?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


i like this idea, i hope that it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kristi (Mar 1, 2012)

Lannie said:


> Have them - hate them. I switched to Addi Clicks. I gave up when I was working on an afghan and it let loose. I cannot publish my reaction.


I also have them and have the same issue. I kept tightening until now some of the needles flare out at the connection and catch the yarn. I suggest being careful when tightening. I give a little tightening twist every other row or so because they do fall apart. At some point I will feel justified in spending the money for the addis or other set but for now, I limp along!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


My best suggestion is to replace the entire set.
The easiest way to do that is to purchase a couple of your most used needle points and at least one 40" cable. ChiaoGoo interchangeable Bamboo or Metal can be purchased individually through many sellers....sizes start at 2 ... I did that through Handsome Fibers... they also offer 10% off on next purchase... customer service is wonderful.
Jane


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Try a rubber jar opener grip pad and use the key....tighten snugly. They should not come loose.

Maybe you are holding the needles in such a way that you are unscrewing them as you knit. Check to see how you are holding your needles and where your fingers are.

I use knitpicks harmony interchangable all the time - knit lapafghans for our local hospital so I use a larger needle - and they don't come loose. But I've used my smaller ones with good result too


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have "Knitpiks" and I don't have a problem with them getting loose.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


What a great suggestion! I don't have any problem with my KnitPro set yet, as it is fairly new, but I will keep this hint in the back of my mind for future use. Thanks!


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

I sold my Boyd needle set and pick up the Addie clicks. Much nicer to work with and no coming unscrewed, after having to pick up 400 sts of lace pattern. Love the Addie's and still use the little grippers on both sides(cable and point sides). Hope this helps.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a set just like yours for years and have used them many times for all of my knitting in the past. With my knitting limited and just trying again to knit here and there took them out to use.

I never had a problem with them in the past and now using them again no problems. Sometimes I even forget to use the key to tighten them and just tighten them by hand, with help of someone since my one hand now doesn't have full strength in it.

Maybe you should contact the company and let them know, maybe they will replace them.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a set on Friday tried them on sat and sun took them back on Monday. didn't like them at all....


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I tried everything or so it seemed. I finally got so fed up with mine I donated them to the church rummage sale. I'll stick with regular circular


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Boye interchangeables turned me against interchangeables for years. 
I recently broke down and bought Knit Picks Sunstruck interchangeables and my knitting life changed for the better. 
I need wood because I'm a loose knitter and metal needles fall out of my knitting, not a good thing to happen. Plus, the Boye joins are rough, which doesn't help. I wasn't able to use the Boye needles although many people do. 
I bought several sets of fixed circular bamboo needles from eknittingneedles.com, and although the cables are funny looking tubes, they worked well for me and still do. I use them as well as the Knit Picks interchangeables. Knit Picks gives you a choice of wood, metal or acrylic so you can choose your favorite material.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with you that they are maddening. I bought a set in the 60's, used the rubber tab constantly to tighten them but they were eternally loosening. I don't think they are worth anything and I got rid of mine years ago. Hated them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


I recommend a nice glass of wine before you start over. But then, I always recommend a glass of wine, for almost any reason.

Do you use the rubber pad to grip the needle while you twist? I've been using mine for a week, and it hasn't loosened yet.

Could the rubber pad be better than a husband?


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

This is why I switched to Addi interchangeable. No twisting, no rubber gripper, and no key. They just click in. The last time I used a screw in interchangeable it came undone!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have read most of these posts and I am wondering, for those of you that have problems, if one reason is that you may be holding the tip down too far from the join? There are probably 100 reasons that some have problems, but I think that one could be if the tip is manufactured separate from the joining end on the tip, it is possible that the tip is turning, but the join end is not so it is not tightening. If this is happening, at some point the tip will separate from the join.

This being said, everyone has their own preferences, and no one is right or wrong, just different. As long as what you use works for you, enjoy!!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I prefer fixed circular needles instead, specifically ChiaoGoo stainless steel lace tips. 

Ditto, 1,000 x's ditto


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


I'm not familiar with the Boye interchangeables, but I know Jessica-Jean loves hers. Since I haven't seen her post lately, I'm guessing she's traveling again, but you might want to get in touch with her when she returns. I'm sorry for your frustration.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Ditto. I have a couple different brands, including Boye and Knitpicks, and have no problems.


colleend2006 said:


> I have them and have never had a problem


----------



## lmcneely (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the same set and have never had any problems. Using the key to tighten has always worked well for me. Maybe there is a defect in your set?


----------



## mrhugzzz (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the Addi clicks and fortunately, they don't have a system that you tighten.Instead, they lock into place with a slight push and twist - this "clicks" them into place. They work great, without the need to tighten!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe if you wrote a letter to Santa Claus and asked for a set of Addi Clicks :lol:


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

I have these needles. Biggest mistake I made in purchasing them. Thanks goodness I got them 50% off at Hobby Lobby. I have since purchased the ones that click together. I love them. They are plastic not metal. Denise Interchangeable and they are so much better than Boyer and not real expensive. Might find the on Ebay. I would love to have the ones from Knit Pics but pricey. Hope this will help you.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I never had a problem with my Boye's coming apart as I use the rubber gripper to tighten them with the key.
> I have had a problem with my Addi's coming apart though. It IS frustrating.
> Best wishes to you.


I just bought Addi's and one needle wouldn't stay joined so I contacted the seller and am getting a free replacement set of that particular sized needle. My Boye's are ancient, at least 40+ years old, but work well if I use key and rubber gripper to join.


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Raybo said:


> Sometimes they just get worn. My elderly set of Boyes did that and my sweet SIL made a great suggestion that has worked wonders. Get some of the Teflon tape that plumbers use to tighten up pipes and wrap a little piece of it around the screw-in part of the needles. It seems to fill in the worn spaces and being Teflon you can unscrew it when you want to.


If you don't get any joy from the manufacturer, this would be my suggestion. Otherwise, you could go to a hardware shop and ask for suggestions. I'm sure the guys working there would come up with a plan.


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

mine get loose all the time too, it is aggravating, I just deal with it


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


Careful, I had to keep tightening my Boyes and guess I over tightened. The needle side of the join flared.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I treated myself to a set several years ago. I found that if I tightened them a bit too much the connecting part of the needle "warped"...snagging my yarn. Also...if you lose the "tool"...a paper clip fits and works as well.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The Boye interchangeable set is not known for being a quality product. Did I say that as PC as possible? 

I bought a set a couple of years ago when I was a new knitter. They constantly kept coming unscrewed and I actually BENT the metal at the joins from constantly tightening... I OVER tightened them... didn't really help.. they still came unscrewed.

I understand that threads can wear after many uses... I have heard of people (on this thread as well) of using tape of some sort to keep their needles together. This is unacceptable to me... You have paid good money for a tool... it should work correctly without having to "alter it". If I had to work with taped needles... I think I would find myself looking for another hobby... seriously... how enjoyable could that possibly be?!?!?!?

I even gave them away to another knitter and after a few months, she returned them to me! Can't even GIVE those needles away.

Long story short.. this is why I have become a "needle hoarder". I love interchangeables, but after such a poor experience with the Boye's.... I have found so many nicer, quality sets that work well, have flexible cords and do not come apart easily. 

I would return them and upgrade to a better set. I love the quality of the Addi needles, but they ARE at the higher end of the price range.

Knitpicks makes MANY quality sets that they will stand behind IF you have any problems with.... which I have not for a few years of using several of their needle sets.

In my opinion EVERY knitter deserves to use a quality tool.... Perhaps a small sacrifice (a dinner out, a skipped haircut, etc) will have to be made, but it will be worth it to be able to enjoy your hobby.... after all... we sit and knit for many hours... a dinner is eaten and gone in minutes!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got my Addi needles from LoveKnitting which is London-based. They were $60 cheaper than I found here in the States and were airmailed to me with no shipping charge. I learned of this site from a fellow KPer a few months ago.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I never use my Boye needles for the same reason, they would come apart while I was knitting with them. I bought a Denise set and I have better luck with them but normally I just use the fixed circular needles. I got tired of looking down to find a bunch of loose stitches in my lap. I do take the Denise with me when I travel so I don't have to buy needles that I probably have at home, however I will not use them for a big project as I have had them come apart also. I am waiting until Kollage or somebody comes out with a metal set with square needles.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Get some Chiao Goo needles......problem solved.....and they are not expensive....
julie


----------



## miatalover66 (Jun 14, 2013)

That's why I went to Denise and addi clicks. Those connections don't ever come loose, whereas my old interchangeable set from Sears (look just like the Boye only with the Sears logo). It's so old it's vintage.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I only use the rubber gripper and rarely have one come loose. Good luck with it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

My problem with the Boyes is that it becomes rough at the join - the aluminum seems to curl outward and bend back and I have to try to file them smoother. Now I prefer the fixed plastic circulars - so much smoother.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I always use bits of a cut up thin latex sugical glove with my interchangeable's and hold cable and needle to tighten (stops it from slipping and you get a good grip) and have never had one come loose since. I use Knitpro and Hiya Hiya's.


----------



## momma.B (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi. I had the same problem. Solved it with a little bit of Teflon tape that plumbers use. A little on the joining threads keeps them tight.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I have read most of these posts and I am wondering, for those of you that have problems, if one reason is that you may be holding the tip down too far from the join? There are probably 100 reasons that some have problems, but I think that one could be if the tip is manufactured separate from the joining end on the tip, it is possible that the tip is turning, but the join end is not so it is not tightening. If this is happening, at some point the tip will separate from the join.


Ahhhhhh . . . comes the dawn. Excellent observation. So many of the things we use these days have parts made in different countries of the world, or even just in the next factory downtown. Point is, the challenge of synching all the mechanical activity of pieces that are supposed to fit together nicely, securely, reliably, etc., is possibly a down-side to global mass reproduction. Just a thought.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> I prefer fixed circular needles instead, specifically ChiaoGoo stainless steel lace tips.
> 
> Ditto, 1,000 x's ditto


Me, too. My very favorites.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the same problem with the Boye brand, so I gave them away and bought the KnitPicks Harmony set. KnitPicks has reduced their prices since I bought them, but I have never had a problem with the needles coming undone like the Boye brand does.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Are you using the rubber gripper along with the key when you tighten them?


I've discovered it's important to use the rubber gripper.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> In my opinion EVERY knitter deserves to use a quality tool.... Perhaps a small sacrifice (a dinner out, a skipped haircut, etc) will have to be made, but it will be worth it to be able to enjoy your hobby.... after all... we sit and knit for many hours... a dinner is eaten and gone in minutes!!


Yep.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

This is why I finally invested in Addi clicks. I love mine


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree. 

I emailed "Boye" (Simplicity) about the complaints in the KP forum. I'll be interested in seeing what if anything they will say. I suggested they join the forum to read what we all have experienced.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I never have problems with my Boyes interchangeables.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I have sworn off interchangeable needles. I had a set of Denise which kept coming apart and a set of Boye that would untwist. Threw the Denise away and gave the Boye away. Now only fixed circa for me.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I've had two sets of Boyes -- one lasted 25 years and I replaced it because the metal on the #8 tips wore through so there was a hole. This was not a defect, I'd just used them to death. The second set has lasted 15 years and still going strong, but I did notice it didn't feel as sturdy as my old faithfuls; for one thing, the screw bits on the cords was thinner. Don't know what their quality is now, I might try a different brand when this set wears out in a decade or so because of all the comments here. Will probably depend on what the different sets contain -- I really need a full #2 to #15 set of tips that all use the same cords.

As others have said, it is important to use the key and rubber pad to tighten the connection. But it's also important to just give a little twist for that final tightening, or the threads get warped.


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Relax... this, too, shall pass...
> There are many things worse than loose knitting needles. You could have a fridge or car with a crucial loose part... (Clunk! Clunk! Clunk! Crash!, look behind you... gee, I don't think that's supposed to be lying in the road... oh, crap...). You could have a loose body part - that seems to happen as we get older (or in my case, I just don't bend & stretch the way I did when I was 16, alas). So, cheer up!


Chuckle @ jmckinstry :-D How very true about what you just said to me. I'll keep that in mind. ;-)


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

mirium said:


> I've had two sets of Boyes -- one lasted 25 years and I replaced it because the metal on the #8 tips wore through so there was a hole. This was not a defect, I'd just used them to death. The second set has lasted 15 years and still going strong, but I did notice it didn't feel as sturdy as my old faithfuls; for one thing, the screw bits on the cords was thinner. Don't know what their quality is now, I might try a different brand when this set wears out in a decade or so because of all the comments here. Will probably depend on what the different sets contain -- I really need a full #2 to #15 set of tips that all use the same cords.
> 
> As others have said, it is important to use the key and rubber pad to tighten the connection. But it's also important to just give a little twist for that final tightening, or the threads get warped.


Mirium, thanks for sharing your experience with us on here.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Me too I have them and the Knit Picks Harmony which I bought this year as they came so highly recommended...even the wood came out of the metal, the cables came unglued from the metal and the joins are cxxp! All but 2 (I haven't knit anything with these yet!) of the complete set have had problems, as well as the extra cables I bought. Some of the replacements even fell apart. I'd rather knit with chopsticks! I'm back to 2 steel, coated needles, and I'm a lot faster on them too!


LeezaC said:


> I'm really frustrated with repeatedly retwisting my Boye interchangeablen
> needle with the key I keep asking my husband to twist it a bit more harder. I can't enjoy my knitting when my needles get loose! Sigh...help me to calm me down. :-(


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

Celt Knitter said:


> Me too I have them and the Knit Picks Harmony which I bought this year as they came so highly recommended...even the wood came out of the metal, the cables came unglued from the metal and the joins are cxxp! All but 2 (I haven't knit anything with these yet!) of the complete set have had problems, as well as the extra cables I bought. Some of the replacements even fell apart. I'd rather knit with chopsticks! I'm back to 2 steel, coated needles, and I'm a lot faster on them too!


How strange! Sigh guess I'll have to keep looking. Thanks for the tips, Celt Knitter


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I have the Boye Interchangables and don't use them anymore. No matter how tightly I would twist, they came apart. You may want to keep the little piece of grip rubber at hand and just routinely tighten them.

I switched to fixed circulars and love them.

I just purchased Kollage Square Circular needles with the firm cables. The square on the needle gives a better grip and therefore less stress on the fingers.

I purchased at: bobnancyinc.com

Hope this info is helpful to you.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I did just purchase Kollage Square Circular Needles with the firm cables. "They are ergonomically suited to your hands, decreasing stress and strain. The square needles are perfect for knitters who have arthritis, carpal tunnel or stiffness in their hands and fingers". They are made of anodized aluminum. 1 year waranty


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 2 sets of boye interchangeables. the original metal and the artisan woods. Love love love them both.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Me too I have them and the Knit Picks Harmony which I bought this year as they came so highly recommended...even the wood came out of the metal, the cables came unglued from the metal and the joins are cxxp! All but 2 (I haven't knit anything with these yet!) of the complete set have had problems, as well as the extra cables I bought. Some of the replacements even fell apart. I'd rather knit with chopsticks! I'm back to 2 steel, coated needles, and I'm a lot faster on them too!


If you tighten the cables to the needle tip by holding the wooden part of the needle they will break apart, you need to only grip the metal parts,then tighten. However Knitpicks/Knitpro have brilliant customer service and will replace them for you. I love mine they are great for the price!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Me too I have them and the Knit Picks Harmony which I bought this year as they came so highly recommended...even the wood came out of the metal, the cables came unglued from the metal and the joins are cxxp! All but 2 (I haven't knit anything with these yet!) of the complete set have had problems, as well as the extra cables I bought. Some of the replacements even fell apart. I'd rather knit with chopsticks! I'm back to 2 steel, coated needles, and I'm a lot faster on them too!


With the first problem with your KNIT PICKS you should have contacted the seller...and have them replaced. 
Jane


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Send back to company. Clearly a problem with the mechanism


----------



## gnomikw (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi LeezaC!!!
I can not help you, but I hope that you get something from it.
Can try something else. I also at one time did not work and I tried what is written here and helped me

http://vyzanie-profy.tk/vyzanie-s-kruchkom/azhurnyj-zhaket-svyazannyj-kryuchkom.html


----------



## LeezaC (May 25, 2013)

gnomikw said:


> Hi LeezaC!!!
> I can not help you, but I hope that you get something from it.
> Can try something else. I also at one time did not work and I tried what is written here and helped me
> 
> http://vyzanie-profy.tk/vyzanie-s-kruchkom/azhurnyj-zhaket-svyazannyj-kryuchkom.html


This site isn't in english! Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've had this problem too but found that if I use the rubber gripper, they stay tightened longer.


----------

